# C Section Mummies! Anyone only stay in 1 night??



## MrsN

Hi Ladies,

Just popping in from 2nd tri.

I'm due to have my 3rd c section on November 21st. With my first I was in for 5 days, 2nd was in for 3, HATED it both times and couldnt wait to get out. This time around I'm really wanting to come home the day after, which would mean only 1 night stay in hospital.

Just wondering if anyone else has been allowed to do this or whether to expect to be told its a big no no!

I get really bad baby blues afterwards and being in hospital away from hubby and my girls really wont help so I'm praying they will let me out the next day :)

Thanks for reading :hugs:


----------



## My_First

I shouldnt have thought so as the catheter has to be in for 24 hours and then you have to pee all by yourself before you are discharged. lol

I was actually only in on my first for two nights as I had little one at 4am in the morning, but I really think its going to be down to the block wearing off, the catheter and going to the toilet...


----------



## polaris

I was in for three nights but I was told that I could go home after two nights if I wanted to. (decided not to because LO had a bit of jaundice and I was too nervous to go home with him). The only reason I could go home after two nights if I wanted to was because I was on an early transfer home scheme where the midwives come out and visit you at home. Otherwise it would be a five night stay. Maybe see if there is anything like that available?


----------



## Macmad

I was in for 2 nights by then they had taken the catheter out and my BP was lower. Couldn't stand 5 nights in the hospital, just wanted to rest at home before LO came out of NICU. xx


----------



## Lauki

I was in for 2 nights, my hospitals policy is 48 hours minimum. My catheter was taken out the first night, but I could barely get out of bed, so getting looked after for 2 nights was nice. I wouldn't have liked more than those 2 nights though!


----------



## clarebo9

My hospital also has a 48 hour minimum, although for me it was more than enough, but I made myself feel awful by trying to look well enough to come home! lol
Good luck x x


----------



## MrsN

My catheter was taken out about 6 hours after I had my 2nd daughter and i was out of bed about an hour after that, so hoping this time till be the same. Our hospital seem to encourage you out of bed pretty soon afterwards which I think really helps. Both times previous a midwife has visited at home each day for about 12 days afterwards too, so in my opinion if I'm mobile and all my vitals are ok, I dont see the need to stay in for many nights. Will see what I'm like at the time


----------



## LauraBee

I was told the minimum stay was 48hrs - I stayed in a little longer because there were so many women being discharged that day!

I had the catheter for about twelve hours, but I didn't even get the strength in my legs until about sixteen hours...


----------



## Zoex89x

I was in one night, I had an elective c section booked for Thursday morning I was out of theatre at about 11.30am had my catheter out 11pm them went home about 1pm on the friday :) goodluck x


----------



## Gbobs

My hospital was also a two night minimum even though my consultant mentioned I might have been able to go home after one night which was frustrating. My catheter was removed after about 12 hours and I was up and about the first night but still made to stay in another night. :growlmad:


----------



## LPF

I would of thought if you delivered early-ish on day one and you felt good - seeing as it's your third and you know what you are doing and you keep telling the nurses you'd like to have an early discharge i.e. so they don't forget to take your catheter out! I would imagine they would support it. To be fair they can't force you to stay (they can keep bubs I guess though!)

I'm with you. I had a terrible birth and emcs with ga so was kept in for 4 days and i'm sure I felt worse for it - I got no rest and one night didn't sleep at all as Evan was so unsettled. Next time I'm hoping for an elective and to be out much quicker.


----------



## baby.love

I only stayed 1 night with both my 2nd and 3rd c-sections :thumbup: I couldnt wait to get home and into my own bed :D

xx


----------



## tristansmum

i had emergency section at 18.56 on the sunday and went home 36 hours later at 13.30 on tuesday. my catheter was out at 9am on monday and i got up and showered. it depends on how you feel but although i was in 2 nights i really only count it as one night as i didn't get into recovery til 9pm and the ward at 2am.


----------

